# Elbow pain hgh related help



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Guys been using 4iu gh for a good few months now. My elbows are killing me! Even just doing normally day to day things even holding my phone now with 1 hand while texting this I can feel the ache in my elbow.

Anything I can take? Or am I Gona have to come off it! Don't see the point in dropping dose to 2iu won't get much out of it


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Dropping the dose for a few days isnt a problem and is good to drop some water retention, it doesnt have to be used ED.

Following a EOD protocol or 3 on 2 off to drop GH water off in between can be used which is normally what causes problems.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> Dropping the dose for a few days isnt a problem and is good to drop some water retention, it doesnt have to be used ED.
> 
> Following a EOD protocol or 3 on 2 off to drop GH water off in between can be used which is normally what causes problems.


cheers mate. So you think I should drop it to 2iu eod or 2iu 5on 2 off. See if my elbows get better?

Is it normal to get elbow pain off hgh?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> cheers mate. So you think I should drop it to 2iu eod or 2iu 5on 2 off. See if my elbows get better?
> 
> Is it normal to get elbow pain off hgh?


Take 2 days off even 3 see if it subsides and start again, joint pain can be a common side effect, i have never had it only wrist cts.

Your not using winstrol are you ?


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> Take 2 days off even 3 see if it subsides and start again, joint pain can be a common side effect, i have never had it only wrist cts.
> 
> Your not using winstrol are you ?


I currently do 5 on 2 off and that 2 off is over the weekend and that's when they feel better. But when back on in weekdays it comes on strong

have never in my life had elbow pain before hence it must be the hgh but have been on it now a good 4+ months and started getting the pain 5 weeks ago. And witch was kinda when I upped dose to 4 from 2.

Never used winny in my life mate always been a fan of var. I on a low dose of spinix test c and t3 that's it!

I do get them aches in hands and cracking wrists all the time as well


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ethan2009 said:


> I currently do 5 on 2 off and that 2 off is over the weekend and that's when they feel better. But when back on in weekdays it comes on strong
> 
> have never in my life had elbow pain before hence it must be the hgh but have been on it now a good 4+ months and started getting the pain 5 weeks ago. And witch was kinda when I upped dose to 4 from 2.
> 
> ...


Ok take your weekend off and come back on a lower dose is best then, 2-3 iu , although it doesn't effect me like that on that sort of dose I do know of people that 3-4 iu is to much for them.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> Ok take your weekend off and come back on a lower dose is best then, 2-3 iu , although it doesn't effect me like that on that sort of dose I do know of people that 3-4 iu is to much for them.


cheers bud!

it is strong stuff like so maybe the 2iu is all I need. I no some guys doing 10-15 iu but of generics bet wouldn't need half that with proper gh


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I think it depends on a lot of factors, I have had bad cts of generics but no GH like effects, good results with pharma and no cts.

Quality is an issue, even AAS water retention, both can contribute to cts like symptoms.


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

What HGH is it you're using?


----------

